# GOOD winter boot suggestions?



## Bruce (Dec 5, 2016)

I used to be OK when I was working and only needed to keep my feet warm between the house and the car, the car and the office. 

But now I have lots of outside things I need to do and can't just wait until spring!! I have had no luck with the boots I have purchased in the past. They don't last or they aren't warm below 32F unless I'm moving around a lot let alone at -20F. I've bought expensive boots and cheaper boots. I figured there must be people on here that have to go out in severely cold weather and still have warm feet. 

My preference is a boot that doesn't lace up.

So have at it, what is your favorite brand and model of winter boot for outdoor work? 

Thanks!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 5, 2016)

Have you tried Bogs? I can't stand the price tag but I hear they're great.  I rock my old beat up Sorels. I love  them


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 5, 2016)

Pac Boots are wonderful. 

We have muck boots, free repair for life! Just got a pair replaced that my dog chewed up, cost a little but worth it as they're a little pricy. Swear by these things when not in my sloggers .


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 5, 2016)

I love love love Muck boots. 
I like the WetLand muck boot. They are pricey but worth it. They stay warm during the coldest days in NC. They are rated to still be good @ -20F. My feet get cold easily and I can wear thin socks and still be warm  Another thing it has is self-wicking. 
I don't have the thickest legs in the world and a bucket of water always seems to find it's way inside my boot… it works fantastically! 

I needed a boot that wouldn't make my feet hurt after wearing them for several hours a day, they are the most comfortable shoe or boot I've ever worn. 

I'm on my second pair. The first lasted about 2.5 years or so. I'd like a little more life but it's not bad seeing how much they were used- VERY heavily! 

At this point I don't see going to another brand. I'm on my feet a lot and these fit my needs. 

@Ferguson K tell me more about this repair service?!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Dec 5, 2016)

So, a little known fact, I have an auto-immune disorder closely related to Lupus which causes my extremities to lose feeling and/or be cold. Obviously that includes my feet. Like @Goat Whisperer I have ALWAY used Muck boots. I've used them in negative degrees here in colorado and they have kept me warm, which is not easy with my disorder! And they are EXTREMELY comfortable. I'd wear them everywhere if it was acceptable 
So I also strongly recommend them


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 5, 2016)

Yes I've heard they're great too.  Forgot about them! I've had my eye on a pair! 

Come to NH.  It is socially acceptable here!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 5, 2016)

I wear mine everywhere! Well, before they get torn up anyway 

I've even worn the in OldNavy  All these city slickers probably didn't know what hit them


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 5, 2016)

I'll have to look up these Muck boots.   Last winter I bought a tough looking pair of boots at TSC because they were on sale and had great tread on the soles, plus insulate lined.   It was going to be extremely cold (for us) with snow/ice predicted and I always have cold feet!   On sale for $19....how could I go wrong?!    They do lace, which I didn't really want/like but, for that price what the heck.      Was delighted with them!!  Feet never got cold, never slipped in them, etc.   A little too big but heavy socks don't make them tight.   Only use them for farm stuff, so ok.  

Oh, they were Itasca boots.   Never had any before, don't know who makes them or other people input.   That's mine.   Cheap and WARM.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 5, 2016)

I wear Muck boots too. Not the warm ones as CA doesn't normally warrant that but I have mid calf ones for winter and deep mud and low ones for everyday might get my feet wet kind of wear. I LOVE THEM.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 6, 2016)

I think Itaska is the manufacturer of those boots Mini. There should have been a model name with them as well.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 6, 2016)

I've owned several pair of insulated Maine Hunting shoes (rubber bottom boots with leather uppers) from LLBeans in Maine. 

http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/33549?feat=513858-GN3&page=men-s-l-l-bean-boots-8-thinsulate

They have a lifetime warranty... 100% lifetime... I had my first pair overhauled for free after some 15 years. They are lace up, and they aren't as good as these "Mucks" have been described, but they worked fine for me hunting up in Maine in all weather conditions. My feet sweat basically any time they have anything on them, even flip flops, so insulated hunting boots in very cold weather with thick insulating socks did cause me rather wet feet.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 6, 2016)

Yep, Itasca is the brand, just don't know "who" makes them.  They come from China but really good boots.  I would buy more.
Especially at that sale price    Ones on the Itasca site show what is pretty much the same boot, call "Icebreakers" . Mine, however have much heavier tread.    The thinsulate really does a fantastic job of insulating.  Even my toes stayed warm.  And they are waterproof.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 6, 2016)

I bought  a pair of those too. The price was great and they were wide enough for my wide foot but I have never worn them. I really like my Muck boots so the others are in my closet.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 6, 2016)

I should have added that the Mucks are 100% water proof. Sometimes part of our land floods and you have to go through small streams to get the the goats, just another thing I love about the Muck boot!


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 6, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I should have added that the Mucks are 100% water proof. Sometimes part of our land floods and you have to go through small streams to get the the goats, just another thing I love about the Muck boot!



It's only waterproof to the top of the boot! If you accidentally step in a DEEP puddle, you're still getting wet. LOL!! But they dry really quick if you DO manage to get water inside of them and they are VERY durable and VERY comfortable. Our whole family swears by these. John is the only one that doesn't wear them, but that's just because he refuses to pay the $$$.... guess what's in his christmas gift list packed away in the back of my closet? You betcha!

I have the wetland, retails for around $150. I'm about to get a pair of Quest, in purple. Although when they're covered in mud, it doesn't matter what color they are!

www.muckbootcompany.com for anyone interested in a pair. TSC sells them as well. They sell the Edgewater and the Wetland.

@Goat Whisperer Sending you a PM with info on how to get them repaired.


----------



## cjc (Dec 6, 2016)

We go ice fishing at temps at around -20 (in Canadian). Sorels are the only thing that keep my feet warm enough!

http://www.sorelfootwear.ca/


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 7, 2016)

Our TSC sells like a bazillion kinds. Apparently.  So my parents wanted to give my husband a gift certificate for some new boots (he makes snow so he stands on a mountain all winter).  They went to go to the local place we usually go and they're going out of business this weekend (what??). So we went in and they had no men's boots. 

Anyway we ended up going to TSC and my husband got the Arctic Sport Mucks? I think they're called? He's the happiest man alive and I am SO JEALOUS!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 7, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Our TSC sells like a bazillion kinds. Apparently.  So my parents wanted to give my husband a gift certificate for some new boots (he makes snow so he stands on a mountain all winter).  They went to go to the local place we usually go and they're going out of business this weekend (what??). So we went in and they had no men's boots.
> 
> Anyway we ended up going to TSC and my husband got the Arctic Sport Mucks? I think they're called? He's the happiest man alive and I am SO JEALOUS!


I love mucks  I bet his feet will stay nice and warm. 

ONLY downside with the Mucks is that when dragging deer through the woods is that they can snag on thorns/brambles (NC has a LOT).


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 7, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Anyway we ended up going to TSC and my husband got the Arctic Sport Mucks? I think they're called? He's the happiest man alive and I am SO JEALOUS!


If anybody needs a good pair of boots it's a man who makes snow on a mountain!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 7, 2016)

I tried on a pair of Mucks. Might be great for some but not for me. They are quite "form fitting" and required more hand grip strength than I have to pull on. They didn't even have a strap of some sort to assist. I have arthritis in my hands, it is not getting better, just trying these on was pretty painful. Plus the size 10s were too tight and the 11s had too much heel lift. Sadly winter boots rarely come in half sizes.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 7, 2016)

My husband tried on every kind they had...  I think they had 7 kinds.  Only two were comfortable for him.  The most expensive two. He went over budget for what my parents gave him to spend so I pitched in the extra towards his Christmas present so he could have the expensive ones. 

Hey the guy makes precipitation. He should  have comfortable feet! 

I do appreciate  a girl who drags deer out of the woods BTW.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 7, 2016)

@Bruce sorry you didn't like the Mucks. Hoping you find something suitable soon! 

NH- glad y'all were able to get him something nice! 

Pretty sure he needs to get you another goat now


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 7, 2016)

I am on the waiting list for a spring buckling  from a farm in Maine....


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 7, 2016)

I like boots that are big enough to put on over my shoes.  I got a pair of the big yellow kind a few years ago (like I see construction workers or road crew guys wear), and they lasted one winter and started leaking the next.  I got another pair, I figured if I got a winter out of a pair (about $20) that wasn't too bad.  The second pair didn't even make it four months - and I wasn't even wearing them that often.  They were cracking where they bend when you walk.

So I went to PBS Livestock and ended up getting a pair of over-the-shoe 'Workbrutes' for under $20, and they held up for two summers and one winter with quite a bit of use.  I'm still using them, but noticed one is cracking near the heel so I need to replace them soon.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 8, 2016)

I am a weather wimp through and through.
I have been sick and still had to assist in unloading a truck full of furniture last weekend... to give you an idea of how wimpy I am it was upper 40's lower 50's and mildly rainy ...
I wore a down filled parka rated for -20 and under that 2 sweatshirts, fleece leggings with flannel lined jeans... 2 pairs of socks (1 being wool) and my MUCK boots!  
Oh yeah and my BIBS over my clothes! 
Of course I was sick... but still ... I HATE COLD. 

Personally I could live in my boots- they are so comfy. I get them a little big because of the extra socks and ease of putting my foot in... we have a boot puller for removal.

I would die if I lived in New England, Minnesota, Dakotas, Nebraska, Montana... anywhere North of here!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 8, 2016)

Wow...  I did chores this morning in 25 ish degree weather with far less layers than that and I was hot.  A sweatshirt and light jacket was more than enough!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 8, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Wow...  I did chores this morning in 25 ish degree weather with far less layers than that and I was hot.  A sweatshirt and light jacket was more than enough!


well I was sick  Normally I don't wear the Parka


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 8, 2016)

My DD has a pair of lined BOGS waterproof for doing chores- they are very nice(I wear them when she isn't ).  She has a pair of winter boots- RANGER brand that are very warm- in fact they are to warm for her so I use them!

DH has a very hard time finding boots that fit him and shoes for that matter...he needs size 15 and not a lot of stores carry that size!


----------



## Simpleterrier (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm with Bruce I don't like muck Boots they just don't fit right. I like hunting style rubber boots. I've had to pairs from Cabela's. They are 800 gram thinsulate full rubber.  They are really comfortable and have great tread.at work I were tinglies over top of normal work boots treads not as good but they are cheaper also used them all the time on the dairies that I worked at. But it's gotta be really muddy or crappy or walking in more then two inches of water to were rubber boots normally just goretech lined work boots


----------



## babsbag (Dec 8, 2016)

Muck makes a lot of boots and they all fit differently. One thing I learned about them is don't try to wear them with no socks. You may NEVER get them off. Seriously. My DIL did that one day too when she was here visiting and it was a challenge to extract her foot from the boot. Socks...no problem.

@cjc  my DH has a pair of Sorels. Older than time but he doesn't wear them much now days. When we lived in snow country and he had a snow-blowing business he swore by them. Had extra liners in case he got snow in the boot.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 8, 2016)

Maybe @Southern by choice has the metabolism of a GP but not the coat


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## misfitmorgan (Dec 8, 2016)

The Itasca Swampwalker boots are awesome! They are waterproof hunting boots with 1000gr thinsulate and only $65. They have hand holds to pull them on and they are very comfy even for wide feet and super warm. They also have an adjustment strap on the back so the boot fits snug to your calf. They are so warm that when i take them off my feet and calves suddenly feel cold.  No laces either.
http://www.dunhamssports.com/products/itasca-swampwalker-1000/
They also come in a version with pink accents instead of black. Make sure you get the 1000gr if you go this route because they also make a 400gr and a 800gr in the same boot as well as a non-insulated version.


----------

